# Breed away from Dirty Pied?



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

As you can see in my signature I have a Pied cock (Ducky). I have been told that he is called a Dirty Pied, because of all the grey in his face. How do you breed that out of the flock?

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

as long as he is a male it cant be stopped just dont breed him


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

it cant be "bred out" for say, but proper pairing with the correct hen will reduse it if not mute it. some will have and some wont, but problem is there babies can possiblly split the gene. my hen has a "dirty face" but her offspring never does. but shes a hen.


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

"Dirty" face pied isn't as frowned upon in the showing world anymore. Judges prefer a heavy pied, symmetrically marked, but color only counts for 5 points. So if the bird has everything else going for it, it can still place and even win. 2 years ago, I paired my clean, heavy cinnamon pied hen with a cinnamon split pied male. They throw nice size, nice crests, and beautiful heads. But together - if I get pieds from them - they are light pied, with dirty faces. One of their "Dirty face" babies has everything else going for her. Last year, I was still showing Novice. Not only has she placed Best Novice, but in one show last year, she even took Best in Show. After that, I set a goal to Champion her before I moved up to Advanced. Not only did she Champion, she earned Grand Champion before the end of the year. I've only had one judge push her off the bench because of her "dirty face". I will try pairing her with different males to see which combination gives me the best results, but I am not trying to get pied babies from her. I love her head and I am trying to consistently reproduce it. 








She's throwing beautiful babies for me - this is her first year breeding.
This is my favorite offspring - a Lutino Pearl 7.5 weeks in this photo.








very much like her mama








So don't worry so much about breeding it out - just try pairing with different birds - like a normal or cinnamon not split to pied or who are split to pied with a line that doesn't carry the dirty face. Ducky is adorable and I love the name.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I like him... and I hope it lightens when he molts and more yellow comes in.... I am not planing on showing, they are just family.... but My wife wants a pied with a full yellow head, she dont like the grey in his face.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Maybe pairing with a heavy pied. My pied wf hen has this dirty face. But I think she would look boyish if her head was all white and she's my lil girl. 
What gets me are the tick marking on the nape. But snow hasn't had one pied baby yet. All heavies or wf inos. Not even but one charcoal outta 2 clutches. And even he didn have the but a lil white on the nape. I'm really looking fwd to this years clutch. I'm hoping for a clear pied.


----------

